# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Xác máy tiện fanuc cần sự giúp đỡ.

## Luyến

Hôm chủ nhật e vừa tha về 1 e máy tiện Cnc như thế này e tính lên điện mach3 cho em nó  :Big Grin:  .  Đằng sau có hệ thống bơm thuỷ lực dùng để làm gì ạ?









Lằm bên trên cái máy tiện này là 1 em bàn chữ T tuyệt đẹp 550x220x40mm

----------


## Khoa C3

Đóng mở mâm cặp, bôi trơn hệ trượt.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Đóng mở mâm cặp, bôi trơn hệ trượt.


Cái bơm đó có liên quan gì đến hệ thống phanh phanh ko bác khoa? Em thay mâm cặp cơ, bơm dầu cho băng thì e lắp bơm điện rồi. Nếu ko cần đến thì tháo ra cũng đỡ nhức đầu phải phục hổi lại

----------


## Ga con

Cái thủy lực có mấy chỗ dùng:
- Đóng mở mâm cặp.
- Chống tâm.
- Lock ụ dao.
- Phanh thủy lực (máy trước khoảng 1981 mới có cơ cấu này, về sau này bỏ hết và phanh bằng động cơ spindle luôn).

Máy anh không có mấy cái trên thì bỏ được. Mà cái này không liên quan gì đến bôi trơn ạ, bôi trơn có bộ bơm khác rồi ạ.
Em nhìn không rõ mặt bích bắt mâm cặp, hình như độ lại dùng mâm cặp cơ rồi. Hồi trước e mua có cái mâm của Jap xịn lắm, mặt bích bắt vào trục chính định vị côn + 1 chốt. Bỏ bên xưởng công nhân lấy bỏ linh tinh giờ tìm chưa ra, hic.

Máy tiện theo em thì Mach 3 khá hạn chế, nên hồi trước phải mua bộ điều khiển GSK 928TEII hơn 20T. Tiện thì theo em thay dao là gần như bắt buộc, việc quản lý thay dao + hồi tiếp trục chính độ phân giải cao để tiện ren thì mới đa năng được.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

Cụ đã độ lại thì cứ tháo bung ra, thấy không liên quan thì thanh lý thôi có chi mà ngại.
Thường thì nó dùng để kẹp phôi tự động. Bôi trơn máng trượt thường có bơm riêng (mấy máy e đã dùng là vậy). Ngoài ra nó còn được dùng cho một số bộ phận khác như tự động cấp phôi v.v...

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Cái thủy lực có mấy chỗ dùng:
> - Đóng mở mâm cặp.
> - Chống tâm.
> - Lock ụ dao.
> - Phanh thủy lực (máy trước khoảng 1981 mới có cơ cấu này, về sau này bỏ hết và phanh bằng động cơ spindle luôn).
> 
> Máy anh không có mấy cái trên thì bỏ được. Mà cái này không liên quan gì đến bôi trơn ạ, bôi trơn có bộ bơm khác rồi ạ.
> Em nhìn không rõ mặt bích bắt mâm cặp, hình như độ lại dùng mâm cặp cơ rồi. Hồi trước e mua có cái mâm của Jap xịn lắm, mặt bích bắt vào trục chính định vị côn + 1 chốt. Bỏ bên xưởng công nhân lấy bỏ linh tinh giờ tìm chưa ra, hic.
> 
> ...


Có khi bỏ Thuỷ lực Phúc ah, mình thay nâm cặp cơ máy này size mâm cặp là 150mm hôm trước có mua 1 mâm cặp 200mm âm mưu là chế vào cái máy này. Mình sử dụng mach3 vi chỉ cần tiện đơn giản công viéc chính là tiện pily gang độ chính xác không cần cao. Trương tình chỉ cần khoan tâm lỗ móc lỗ trục motor và tiẹn dãnh dây culoa chỉ có như vậy. Phúc cho hỏi nếu thay Ac servo vào điều khoển trục chính thì cần con độ mấy KW là đủ ( mình tính sau này máy sẽ tiện size lớn nhất là 300mm thank 
Máy này chẳng biết về việt nam đã có xưởng có khí nào sử dụng qua chưa khi e kiểm tra thì máy này chạy đồng bên trong khay nước vẫn còn gom được 2 kg đồng mạt 

@CKD tính bỏ vì ko cần thiết bộ này em đang âm mưu 1 máy sấn mini đấy ạ. 



E chụp vài cái ảnh bác nào cần mấy cái dây thợ này thì hú e em tặng vì em cũng chẳng làm gì. 





Khay nước vẫn còn mấy kg đồng  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Nếu máy tiện thông thường thì chỉ chạy max 1500-1800rpm thôi, anh dùng con motor thường khoảng 2.2kW loại 3000rpm hoặc 1500rpm chạy OK rồi ạ, chỉnh giảm tốc puly 1:2. Không biết máy anh có cần gạt đổi số không, một số đời gạt tay, 1 số đời mới hơn chút gạt bằng thủy lực.

Máy zin có cái em không hiểu, lý thuyết thì thường đạt max 10.000rpm nhưng thực tế cũng chỉ chạy chừng 2000rpm đổ lại thôi (chạy 2000rpm mà nó rung quá trời chứng tỏ không chạy được cao hơn) nhưng lại kéo motor chạy 1:1 hoặc có khi còn tăng tốc nữa (đa số tăng tốc khoảng 1:0.8), motor 8000rpm cho máy anh thì công suất phải cỡ 7.5 -11kW. Trừ một số máy nhỏ kẹp rút thì có thể lên đến 10.000rpm thật.

Bộ thủy lực kia ngoài dùng cho ben kẹp mâm cặp thì quan trọng nhất là cho ben chống tâm và khóa bàn dao. Nếu máy anh không có cả 2 cái thì bỏ luôn bộ thủy lực cho khỏe. Mâm cặp thì em thấy hơn 1 nửa số máy tại VN là đã thay sang mâm cơ, như xưởng ông anh có 2 máy đều thay mâm cặp cơ hết, cuối buổi tiện chưa xong thì bỏ đó mai làm tiếp, kẹp thủy lực tắt điện nó lỏng ra luôn.

À, cái này làm máy chấn không ngon đâu, hình như nó thiết kế áp ra max chừng 70kg/cm2 thôi, còn làm máy chấn thì anh phải tìm cái bơm loại bánh răng, chạy ra áp trên 150kg/cm2 mới ngon.

Thanks.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Em nge lỏm được người ta nói hệ thống thủy lực trên cnc lathe có chức năng sau:
Đóng mở mâm cặp
Thay dao tự động
Sang số tự động(máy lớn)
Điều khiển trục c ( nếu có)
Cữ chặn phôi nếu có

----------


## Luyến

> Nếu máy tiện thông thường thì chỉ chạy max 1500-1800rpm thôi, anh dùng con motor thường khoảng 2.2kW loại 3000rpm hoặc 1500rpm chạy OK rồi ạ, chỉnh giảm tốc puly 1:2. Không biết máy anh có cần gạt đổi số không, một số đời gạt tay, 1 số đời mới hơn chút gạt bằng thủy lực.
> 
> Máy zin có cái em không hiểu, lý thuyết thì thường đạt max 10.000rpm nhưng thực tế cũng chỉ chạy chừng 2000rpm đổ lại thôi (chạy 2000rpm mà nó rung quá trời chứng tỏ không chạy được cao hơn) nhưng lại kéo motor chạy 1:1 hoặc có khi còn tăng tốc nữa (đa số tăng tốc khoảng 1:0.8), motor 8000rpm cho máy anh thì công suất phải cỡ 7.5 -11kW. Trừ một số máy nhỏ kẹp rút thì có thể lên đến 10.000rpm thật.
> 
> Bộ thủy lực kia ngoài dùng cho ben kẹp mâm cặp thì quan trọng nhất là cho ben chống tâm và khóa bàn dao. Nếu máy anh không có cả 2 cái thì bỏ luôn bộ thủy lực cho khỏe. Mâm cặp thì em thấy hơn 1 nửa số máy tại VN là đã thay sang mâm cơ, như xưởng ông anh có 2 máy đều thay mâm cặp cơ hết, cuối buổi tiện chưa xong thì bỏ đó mai làm tiếp, kẹp thủy lực tắt điện nó lỏng ra luôn.
> 
> À, cái này làm máy chấn không ngon đâu, hình như nó thiết kế áp ra max chừng 70kg/cm2 thôi, còn làm máy chấn thì anh phải tìm cái bơm loại bánh răng, chạy ra áp trên 150kg/cm2 mới ngon.
> 
> Thanks.


chạy được 2000 cơ ah bác em mà làm được như vậy thì quá năng suất rồi. cứ mong sao cho chạy tèng tèng cỡ 800-1000 rpm là ổn rồi ah. vì em hay chạy phôi lớn.  :Big Grin:  
cái bơm kia ko chạy được áp cao thì đành chịu vì chưa có kế hoạch làm gì. hôm nay mình ngồi nghiên cứu nguyên lý của nó thì phát hiện ra là máy bơm áp bơm vào tăng áp suất và có 1 van đóng mở 2 chiều, đấy là 2 đường đóng mở 1 là mâm cặp 2 là phanh chứ còn chẳng có tác dụng gì khác. hiện tại máy vẫn còn động cơ trục chính và encoder mình tận dụng thì dùng biến tần nào nhể dùng V1000 có được ko??? mình vẫn có ý định dùng mach3 để điều khiển vì nhu cầu ko cao. 

@CNC fanuc

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Gặp đúng chiên gia hehe, máy này của em cổ lắm rồi bác ơi. em tìm mãi mới có chút thông tin sản xuất 1980 bác ạ.  :Big Grin:  chắc chắn đời này ko có cữ chặn phôi , điều khiển TRục C và số tự động bác ah.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC FANUC

> @CNC fanuc
> 
>    Gặp đúng chiên gia hehe, máy này của em cổ lắm rồi bác ơi. em tìm mãi mới có chút thông tin sản xuất 1980 bác ạ.  chắc chắn đời này ko có cữ chặn phôi , điều khiển TRục C và số tự động bác ah.


Hi ngay từ đầu hệ thống cnc được thiết kế để nâng cao năng suất và giản bớt sức lực cho con người, nên được thiết kế nhiều chức năng, và những chức năng này là option nên tùy theo hãng sx máy có thiết kế thêm hay ko, em đã từng thấy mấy con fanuc 3,6 có thay dao tự động đẩy phôi gắp phôi tự động
Cái xác máy của bác giống loại của hãng Sugar quá, hãng này hay sài trục chính fanuc

----------

